# Osage Orange Confetti Lamp



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another Osage Orange confetti oil lamp I did today. It is complete with oil jar, with and the wife said she wanted it working so filled it and lite it. Finished with Antique Oil and 3 coats of wipe on poly then buffed.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are cool Bernie, I really like those. Do those things put off much black smoke? Nice job Bernie!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie. Nice job on the lamp. First time I ever saw one of them. What does the oil jar look like that you hollowed out for. I know my wife would like this baby you turned. Good job buddy. Mitch


----------

